# Austin Tx Amp Repair



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Hello, I'm looking for your recommendations for reliable and trustworthy amplifier repair services in Austin Texas. I would like to get my zuki eleets 5 looked at. While it was sold to me as fully functioning, I rather have someone go over it on a test bench and repair/repair some of the switches on the amp. Just want to restore it to stock.

Also if you all know of any local wood workers that could help me build a mini portable test bench for future purchases. I have an old school clarion drx9255 I pulled from my last vehicle sitting in a box that I would like to utilize as a workbench source/local cd player. 

Thanks!









Added a picture of the internals from another diyma members eleets amp.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

What appears to be wrong with the switches?

Ge0


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Ge0 said:


> What appears to be wrong with the switches?
> 
> Ge0


2 of them appear to be broken off. Might just need replaced switches but i dont know if the fact that they are broken would cause a short in the circuit so I haven't applied power to it.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

sotelomichael said:


> 2 of them appear to be broken off. Might just need replaced switches but i dont know if the fact that they are broken would cause a short in the circuit so I haven't applied power to it.


Can you provide a few pictures? If the plastic levers are broken off the switches is does not necessarily mean they have gone bad.

Ge0


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Ge0 said:


> Can you provide a few pictures? If the plastic levers are broken off the switches is does not necessarily mean they have gone bad.
> 
> Ge0


Sure thing will snap some tomorrow!


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just for your knowledge. Replacing switches is a labor intensive operation. This could cost a lot of money IF NECESSARY. This may not be necessary...


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Good. Just looking to help you with the best solution...


----------



## carlthess40 (Aug 21, 2018)

sotelomichael said:


> Hello, I'm looking for your recommendations for reliable and trustworthy amplifier repair services in Austin Texas. I would like to get my zuki eleets 5 looked at. While it was sold to me as fully functioning, I rather have someone go over it on a test bench and repair/repair some of the switches on the amp. Just want to restore it to stock.
> 
> Also if you all know of any local wood workers that could help me build a mini portable test bench for future purchases. I have an old school clarion drx9255 I pulled from my last vehicle sitting in a box that I would like to utilize as a workbench source/local cd player.
> 
> ...


That’s a clean looking amp , nice layout on the boards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

Ge0 said:


> Just for your knowledge. Replacing switches is a labor intensive operation. This could cost a lot of money IF NECESSARY. This may not be necessary...


So the lpl switch and crossover switches are broken. I don't know if the switches themselves are damaged internally, or the plastic is just broken.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

Ughhh... With that much of the lever gone I would recommend replacement. The remaining plastic inside could float around a little since it does not have the lever as a guide pin.

The parts themselves are about $1.00ea. But, labor will be at least $100 to repair. There is still a guy floating around the forum willing to take on this work. He may have contacted you already. I retired from amp repair over 10 years ago.

Ge0


----------



## junior961 (Mar 7, 2021)

So how did you handle this? You could have taken it to the installer to let him know your concerns. Its easy to find a power supply and limit the current to make sure no damage is done, the just cranck to 14.4 slowly you wont hurt anything, but you can tell if anything is shorted. 

She sure is pretty though, if it was working when you got it, then that is not going to incapacitate the amp. Im in San Antonio, bring a beer or 30, and if by the grace of god it can be repaired, it will be , or broken beyond repair, but for sure one of those options.


----------



## sotelomichael (Dec 2, 2008)

junior961 said:


> So how did you handle this? You could have taken it to the installer to let him know your concerns. Its easy to find a power supply and limit the current to make sure no damage is done, the just cranck to 14.4 slowly you wont hurt anything, but you can tell if anything is shorted.
> 
> She sure is pretty though, if it was working when you got it, then that is not going to incapacitate the amp. Im in San Antonio, bring a beer or 30, and if by the grace of god it can be repaired, it will be , or broken beyond repair, but for sure one of those options.


Hey Junior I might take you up on that lol. I was just in San Antonio yesterday and have family there I can also swing by and visit. 

Truth is I bought it years back and Haven't had an opportunity to install it or to test it. I'll pm you my cell number and we can coordinate


----------

